# pre-update to 12.1 now and fully update later?



## Buck (Sep 10, 2019)

Is it possible to update 11.3 to 12.1 pre-release now, run mergemaster and expect to see all the currently relevant config changes applied, and then later when 12.1 RELEASE comes out run the source update again, use mergemaster again to fix up any changes that occurred during this time and release time?

Not worrying about generic bugs in the current state of 12.1 but more concerned about how mergemaster works in pre-releases vs regular releases and those interim updates.


----------



## abishai (Sep 10, 2019)

mergemaster is designed for that. But  you can wait for BETA1 and make binary update with freebsd-update.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 11, 2019)

If you are using ZFS you can use separated environments: bectl(8). Also, see Thread 68246.


----------

